# Bred or not?



## cutie123600 (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay I bought me a new doe she is a full blood New Zealand. 
Then I bought me a new buck he is a full blood French Angora.

They have been in the same cage for about 1 1/2 weeks and I have no idea on how to tell if she is preggers or not. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 22, 2012)

How old are they? They should be separated.


----------



## DianeS (Mar 22, 2012)

If they are both over 6 months of age, you should assume she is pregnant.
If they are between 4-6 months of age, she might be pregnant, depending on how quickly each of them developed.
If they're younger than 4 months, the chances are pretty slim that she's pregnant. Almost non-existant, but stranger things have happenned.

That said, you should separate them now. Even if you *want* them to breed, it's better to keep them caged separately and put them together on specific dates for mating. That way you know when the litter is due, so you can put the nestbox in. Also, you do not want the buck in the cage once the kits are born, as his presence could stress the mother. (And bucks have no idea how to act around kits, no sense in putting them in harm's way.)


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 22, 2012)

when i got my almost 7 month old doe she had been in with her brothers so the risk was there, but im not experienced at palplation so i couldnt be sure if i was feeling nything or not..the general responce was treat her like she is and give it 34 days from when she was last with a male.

get them seperated out now, im not againsts buns in colony/group situations but i am against giving a buck 100% free acess to a doe if you want any kind of control or good record keeping
mark the date you seperate them on the calender and count down the 31 days, then mark before (so your prepped early incase they bred the first day and she wouldnt let him neer her after that (so in this case id prep 2 weeks before the 31 days fomr the last day together) then mark an additional week after that 31 days to give you a window...
(i have a friend whos doe whent on day 38 so ive decied to always give a week after due date lol)


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well she is young I know but I don't know how young, and he is about a year.

I continuously asked the guy how old she was he all he said was she's young. He did have quite a few different aged rabbits and he said all the "for sale" ones are young so I got the largest out of the "young ones. 

She is just a hair smaller then he is.


----------

